# Voraussetzungen für ein 3d-Spiel



## Guest (6. Jan 2008)

hallo, ich wüßt gerne, was man können sollte ,um ein Spiel(3D)  in Java zu programmieren?


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Jan 2008)

Also, Java wär nen guter Anfang  Dazu dann irgendeine 3d-Lib - da gibts einige, kannst du nach Bedarf eigentlich aussuchen: JME, jPCT, J3D, JOGL, LWJGL, ...

Dazu halt noch Sachen, die du in allen Sprachen brauchen wirst: Bissle Verständnis für Mathematik, Grafiken erstellen, evtl. 3D-Modelle erstellen, Kreativität, (bla).


----------



## Guest (6. Jan 2008)

Kein Directx oder OpenGL ?


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Jan 2008)

Du hast ja keinen direkten Zugriff auf DX oder OGL von Java aus. Die genannten Libs basieren aber natürlich großteils auf OpenGL (für J3D gibts auch eine DX-Version). Wenn du z.B. mit JOGL arbeitest, das ist nahezu eine 1:1 Umsetzung der OGL-API in Java, andere APIs sind da meist Aufsätze.


----------



## EgonOlsen (6. Jan 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo, ich wüßt gerne, was man können sollte ,um ein Spiel(3D)  in Java zu programmieren?


Man sollte ein 2D-Spiel in Java programmieren können.


----------



## Xams (6. Jan 2008)

und du solltest gut objektorientiert Programmieren können, nur mit static Methoden gibt das nichts.

Dann musst du, wie gesagt, etwas Ahnung von Mathe haben (so in etwa wissen, was ein Koordinatensystem ist), eine gute Vorstellungskraft besitzen, improvisieren können, und -ganz wichtig- gute Ideen haben (Noch einen FPS will keiner...)

und zu guter Letzt:
Geduld, Geduld, Geduld
Für ein anspruchvolleres 3D-Spiel musst du schon locker mit einem Jahr rechnen, normalerweise mehr, dazu kommt noch das Lernen der Engine und -falls noch nicht gemacht- das lernen von Java.

Als Neueinsteiger würde ich mich für jPCT oder Java3D entscheiden. jPCT hat den Vorteil, das EgonOlsen, der Entwickler, hier im Forum ist und Java3D ist halt sehr bekannt.

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier ein wenig weiter:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=54999


----------



## Quaxli (6. Jan 2008)

Ich beschäftige mich z. Z. auch mit 3D und würde noch hinzufügen, daß es vorteilhaft ist, wenn man sich mit einem Programm zur Erstellung von 3D-Modells auskennt.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Vor-"Rednern" an. Vor allem den Hinweis von Egon Olson, daß man ein 2D-Spiel programmieren können sollte, halte ich für wichtig.


----------



## Guest (6. Jan 2008)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe :!:


----------



## Gaste (6. Jan 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe :!:


----------



## HaBaLeS (7. Jan 2008)

Xams hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und du solltest gut objektorientiert Programmieren können, nur mit static Methoden gibt das nichts.



Lies mal den Source von Jake2 (Quake2 -> Java Port), da ist 90% static  :shock: , liegt aber daran, das für die Konvertierung die stdlib von C in Nachgebautwurde und die ist nunmal nicht OO sondern Funktional. 

Das ist aber KEINE Aufforderung das auch so zu machen! :noe:  Gaaanz schlechte Idee! Nur _möglich_ ist es eben!


----------



## Soulfly (7. Jan 2008)

Naja bestimmt nicht funktional.

Funktional programmieren macht man mit Haskel und anderen.
C ist prozedural.

Nur so ... mal zur Informationsaufbesserung.


----------



## HaBaLeS (7. Jan 2008)

hmm wie kam denn das Wort dahin *g* .... hast wohl oder übel recht


----------

